#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός topcon gpt3107n και παρελκόμενoς εξοπλισμός

## Elricos

καλησπερα
πωλειται το παραπανω οργανο με προβλημα στο αποστασιομετρο 500€ 
καθως και παρελκομενος εξοπλισμος: τριποδας αλουμινίου-πρισμα-ραβδος πρισματος 2.5μ ολα topcon 200€
για οποιον ενδιαφερεται μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου στο παρακατω email 
errikos.bakatsis@yahoo.gr

----------

